# Assistance Overclocking



## Entensity (Aug 3, 2006)

I just built my first system and am also new to overclocking. I am attempting to get get my Q6600 to run at 3ghz stable.

Here are my specs.
_- XFX nForce 680i SLI LT_
_- Intel Quad Q6600_
_- Corsair 2gb TWINX_
_- BFG 9600GT OC Edition_
_- Ultra Grid Case, 120mm intake and 120mm exhaust_
_- Ultra 700w Power Supply_
_- Masscool CPU Fan_










The only thing I changed was the FSB from 267 default, to 333. Left voltages on auto.

My temperatures are too high. CPU is 45-50C idle, and jumps to 70C after only 3 or 4 minutes of OCCT testing. I forget the default temps, so I'll bump it back down to normal and retest and repost to let you know. They were fine before though, even after hours of World of Warcraft.


----------



## Entensity (Aug 3, 2006)

*Each Cores Temp With Normal FSB Settings*
10min Idle: 39C, 39C, 34C, 37C
10min of Stress: Stayed around 50-56C for the most part, but at one point shot up to 66C for whatever reason, then went back down after a bit.

Are these temperatures too high? Is it possible I applied thermal paste wrong? My CPU fan was rather cheap...


----------

